# Prospect Critique---will go for meat if not bought :(



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

If they won't budge on his price, there is no way he is going to be sold for meat. They would not get anywhere near that from a kill buyer. He is beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Never, ever buy a horse because you feel sorry for it.

That horse is horribly overpriced for the market, and I doubt seriously he'll be sold for meat if his owner doesn't get that exorbitant price. They're obviously just trying to use emotional blackmail. Don't let them!

They'll get _maybe_ $100.00-$125.00 for that animal at auction, so them demanding $1,500 for an untrained green bean is outrageous.

Let this one go.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It really irks me when people advertise that if one doesn't sell fast it's going for meat. Such a dirty ploy to tug at people's heart strings. Especially when asking $1500 for one. That alone would be enough to turn me off. 

I'm not versed in Standardbreds at all but a couple things stood out. He has a bit of a roach back, in the first photo his neck doesn't look proportionate to the rest of his body but in other photos it doesn't look as short. Maybe cowhocked (4th pic - I wonder why they cropped out his legs). Need better squared up confo shots to really tell much.


----------



## lovestruck (Dec 20, 2010)

Agreed the price is outrageous. I'd say he's worth $500-800 in my areas market after he passes a vet check and if he's not crazy/lame. 

SpeedRacer, you are the voice of reason. Looking at him, a healthy happy looking guy and thinking of him going for meat is just something that makes me sad.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

He's a nice looking boy Love, but it makes me madder than a wet cat when people use the, 'buy him or he goes on the slaughter truck' ploy. :-x

If he _does_ go to slaughter it won't be because of you; it'll be because he has crappy, asshat owners who think nothing of trying to cheat honest horse lovers out of their money.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I hate people using that card. I have had SO many people do that with me it's ridiculous. 

Question: If he's only been abcked once why is the crazy lady riding him bareback, completely loose around the property....?


----------



## lovestruck (Dec 20, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> Question: If he's only been abcked once why is the crazy lady riding him bareback, completely loose around the property....?


I think they are trying to show how quiet he is? In the ad, they mention that with a little work he could even be a schoolhorse (most likely a ridiculous statement as most green horses are not exactly bombproof!) so I think she's trying to demonstrate that.

The ad seems to be put up by the farm that raced him. He had only one start and didn't enjoy racing, so they are selling him to find him a new job. 

I really hate the for meat pull too. I've never seen an ad with the threat directly stated in there, hence why this one really got to me!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I would try to cox them down for that price... $1500 is ridiculous.

He's so handsome though! Do you know a trainer that could give you their opinion? It might be worth going to look at him and an extra pair of eyes since these pictures aren't doing him much justice in terms of his confirmation.

If you can get him for way less, I would jump on it (so long as he got the OK from my professional chaperone )


----------



## lovestruck (Dec 20, 2010)

My trainer just heard "standerdbred" and said bad idea. She says while some can jump, it's not what they excel at. I have no experience at all with the breed but this guy does look cute! Although I do see the roach back that another poster mentionned, especially in the first picture!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Is there a rescue group in your area/region? You may want to forward them the ad and see if they have any families looking for a nice horse. The price is outrageous, but they may be in a position to buy at auction.

I can't comment on confo or use, but I will agree with everyone else. Don't buy based on your heartstrings, especially if you have goals for a new horse, such as eventing or jumping.

Personally, the ad makes more sense after reading that the horse is a previous racing horse that didn't race well. That is a ploy I would expect from a person who does not have any vested interested in the animal other than dollar signs. 

I hope you find a perfect horse for you and your future needs!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> Question: If he's only been abcked once why is the crazy lady riding him bareback, completely loose around the property....?


_I come from a background of Standardbred horses, and have sat on several of them bareback, with no issues...even though they are not broke to ride. Make no mistake, the horse is well broke, just not as a saddle horse._



lovestruck said:


> I think they are trying to show how quiet he is? In the ad, they mention that with a little work he could even be a schoolhorse (most likely a ridiculous statement as most green horses are not exactly bombproof!) so I think she's trying to demonstrate that.
> 
> The ad seems to be put up by the farm that raced him. He had only one start and didn't enjoy racing, so they are selling him to find him a new job.


_Again, horse is green broke, but green broke to ride. He is a Standarbred, and has had a lot of time between the shafts. Actually, a standardbred would make a good lesson horse as they are exposed to a lot on the track...like tractors passing by them within feet, loud crowds, loud sudden noises, etc etc._

_I would be more worried about why they are giving up after just one start, then him being green broke. _


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

He does look like a nice horse, but not for jumping or that price. His neck is too short and not really proportionate to his body, and I don't like how he is moving in the one picture, of him in the field.

He looks well taken care of, so I don't see why they would waste their money feeding him and caring for him, if he is just going to be sold for meat.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with MHF, loong roach back, short neck that doesn't connect well, maybe cow hocked but can't tell. Looks gentle enough, could make a good lesson horse with ALOT of time. I think he's thin and that really brings out his faults, the 4th pict he looks lovely, but you can see his hocks... As for jumping, who knows, some of the worst put together horses can excell at anything if they have the heart for it.

Fat horses bring more than skinny ones at the meat market. Anyone advertising "meat market" outta be shot! If you go see him, take $400 - $500 CASH and wave it in their face if you want him. They'll take it. JERKS.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Fly--horse isn't skinny...he is racing fit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

When I see one that is advertised at that sort of price with the tag line, 'and if he doesn't sell he's going to the auction' All I can think of, is why should I pay that price then.

Especially around here they say that if they don't sell they will take them to Candiac, great no detective work needed, just turn up at Candiac on the first Saturday of the month, walk through the pens, find said horse, note lot number, then go bid on it. You are either going to get it for just above the meat mans top price, or it will go a lot higher and you know it's a private buyer.

It doesn't ever shout blackmail, it shouts dang poor marketing.

As to that guy, I agree with AB, lovely hard racing condition, not skinny, looks well, but like others, I see a boy who is not balanced, short neck, maybe a hint of a roach back as well?


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

He's a good looking horse, but Standardbreds don't _usually_ make great Hunters. Their conformation/movement isn't what is considered ideal. However, they are athletic horses and can make a nice low level Jumper/Eventer. Cantering can be very hard for them and it takes a lot to bring them together and be confident at the canter. In a year, this guy might make a good lesson horse.... once you teach him how to work undersaddle. 

It depends where you are... this guy... at our meat auctions, wouldn't even make it to the pen. The Amish would snap him right up and they might get close to that price. Typically a good looking horse like him would wind up with a dealer or private buyer anyways. That ploy that they'll go to the packers is such hogwash.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry, picture #2 he looks thin, going a bit soft and not in training.
Picture #4 looks like an earlier photo when he is in condition.
JMHO, didn't mean to be rude. Sorry, I'd just LOVE to see him fed up like these guys!
Standardbred | Michelle Wrighton Fine Art and Photography

MP, I think you are right, in MO he'd go in a second!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I looked at the photos a few more times, and I still do not see thin. Horse is still tucked up in his stomach, in typical race condition. The only difference to me between #2 and #4 is a sleek summer coat and the winter fuzzies._

_Although those horses are pretty (website link) they do not seem to be racing any longer, so can afford the extra weight. I hate going to the track and seeing "out of shape" horses, as really, they have no chance in h*ll against the ones that have been conditioned properly. The website horses are a good weight for pretty show horses. But thats my opinion......_

_And I didn't see what you said as rude at all. _


_For a Standardbred, I would purchase him, and try switching up his equipment to put him back on the track. It makes me curious as to why they decided he "didn't want to race"._


----------



## lovestruck (Dec 20, 2010)

He definitely looks race fit to me. That tucked up tummy reminds me of OTTB's when they get right off the track. I'm going to contact two rescues and see what they can do. If he's sound and sane and already so calm when backed, he would be an easy flip around and find a home for. He seems well cared for (hoofs look ok, not malnourished, etc) which may mean less money for them to put in!


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

lovestruck said:


> Although I do see the roach back that another poster mentionned, especially in the first picture!


Well, I'm not the only one to see he has a bad looking back...


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse is really pretty good. He is young and in racing condition but there is a lot to like about him. His back is a bit roached but rather that than weak coupled and swayed. He is a bit steep in the croup and I susepect it will take some doing to get him supple and able to curl his hind quarters under him to collect and work off his hind quarters. 

He looks like he has substance and in many respects has a Thoroughbred look (rather than Standardbred). This is a horse I would buy and see how it went. If he is straight and sound in his legs (have him vetted), he looks like he has the makings of a decent mount. His shoulder angle is open and his shoulder is laid back.. he might do well over fences.

Remember.. when training a horse and riding it, we ride the HORSE not the breed. There are Thoroughbreds out there that are way worse looking than this guy and yet people jump them (because of the breed). 

The price is a bit steep but I do not know where he is. The killer threat is just noise if they have a $1500 price on him.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

He looks pretty good. Offer 500$ with a trailer in hand. 
Worst you could do is rescue him.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

If your only reason for being interested is because he looks like a decent horse that could go for meat - then walk away. 
If they truly wanted rid of the horse and he would go for meat, he would be advertised for a few hundred $$. It's a ploy, and it works for some people.


----------

